# Ferran



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Has anyone read this book yet? It is about Ferran Adria. We just received a review copy and wondering what you think of it?


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Nicko said:


> Has anyone read this book yet? It is about Ferran Adria. We just received a review copy and wondering what you think of it?


 Oh wow.

I read very few books on cooking. Not because I haven't got anything to learn from them...but because I have a limited amount of time that I can dedicate to reading and I choose to read some different types of books. I'm also quite happy with the information I get from one of my favorite cooking websites /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif.

BUT, Ferrán Adrià? I'll give the library a quick check for this book, but it'll probably be one of the few cooking books I actually purchase. Can't wait to find it!

Thanks for the tip!

dan


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm working on a review. Just a little swamped with other work....


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Definatly going to check it out.....Adria's creations...... hmmmmmmmm....always keep us guessing


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *gonefishin*
> 
> Ferrán Adrià? I'll give the library a quick check for this book, but it'll probably be one of the few cooking books I actually purchase.


Apparently it's not a cooking book though...


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hmmm....I'll have to look into that.  If he's discussing food I'll still look into it.  But if it's about his life and such...I'll pass.  A quick check at Amazon should give me an idea of what it's about.

  thanks,

  dan


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

gonefishin said:


> Hmmm....I'll have to look into that. If he's discussing food I'll still look into it. But if it's about his life and such...I'll pass. A quick check at Amazon should give me an idea of what it's about.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> dan


Yeah check it, but from what I can see apparently it's not written by him and it's more about his life etc...


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, it's essentially a biography.


----------

